# Well I finally did what I needed to do



## Icebahamut (Sep 4, 2008)

I took the cough medicine which gave me this disorder, got high, and well, it somewhat worked. It was more interesting than I thought. I took a smaller dose than before, but for some strange reason, DXM that actually gave me this disorder made me feel completely back to normal! 

I think I know why. I couldn't focus on my problems, I felt like everything was fine, and my perception changed instantly. No worrying made it change. It was awesome. I just played video games and all these emotions I had as a young kid came back. It was very enlightening. 

I don't think this could work for just anyone, but it really was awesome for me.

I'm thinking about going to take the same amount I had again in the near future. Environment is key though, if you're not in a good environment, you're not gonna have a good time.

Conclusion, DP is still somewhat there, but less this time. Which is good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

This is bizarre.
Glad to hear that it works and you feel better.
Power to ya.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I watched a show on dxm addiction once. I think it was intervention and that was a crazy episode. The guy addicted was waaay out there when he would use it. Not trying to be nosy or bossy but be careful with that stuff! Whoops I put dmx at first and I guess the same applys. He is out there too lol


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

get outta here
so your better now?


----------



## Icebahamut (Sep 4, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> get outta here
> so your better now?


Slightly. But you have to remember, DXM was what got me into DP in the first place. That is most likely not the case for you. I just kind of faced my fears and took what made me panic so bad years ago again. This time I had a good time. But like I'm saying, if you know the exact source as to what's causing it, try and confront it. It might not be an absolute cure, but it does put some peace to the mind!


----------

